# Humidor seasoning issues



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

I bought a new humi from the cheaphumidors website. Its a 75 -100 count humi, i am following the seasoning instructions to a letter from the site. Here as follows...

<<Re-humidifying your humidor is easy, just follow these simple steps:

Place a shallow container filled with distilled water in the humidor
Place calibrated hygrometer inside humidor
Charge your humidification device
Place humidification device inside humidor
You have to check the relative humidity every day. Depending on a number of factors this can take a few days to a few weeks. When you get in the 70% range it is safe to store you smokes inside. As long as you constantly recharge your humidification device you will never have to wait to store your cigars again. I always suggest waiting at least 7-10 days, no matter what the hygrometer says before putting cigars in a new humidor.>>

Well, it's been 13 days and the humidor is only at 62% RH and rising extremely slowly, should i wait or am i doing something wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

IMHO 62% isnt bad, but it may not hurt to wait and extra week or so, I used a new damp sponge with DW on it and let it sit in my humi for a little over 2 weeks. If you opt to use a sponge though make sure that you do not put the sponge directly on the wood. You need to put a piece of ceran wrap or something under it.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Mr_Black said:


> IMHO 62% isnt bad, but it may not hurt to wait and extra week or so, I used a new damp sponge with DW on it and let it sit in my humi for a little over 2 weeks. If you opt to use a sponge though make sure that you do not put the sponge directly on the wood. You need to put a piece of ceran wrap or something under it.


I am using a humidification pillow claiming 67% RH and a shot glass full with DW. Another week and see what happens thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You sure that hygrometer is reading properly. The humidity in New York this time of year is very high! If the r/h in the apt or house your in is very low. And the seal on the cheap humidor is no good. Then that would explain it also.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You sure that hygrometer is reading properly. The humidity in New York this time of year is very high! If the r/h in the apt or house your in is very low. And the seal on the cheap humidor is no good. Then that would explain it also.


No the seal is solid, and i just tested the hydrometer Caliber 111 with the Boveda One-Step Calibration kit, it's -2% off, which is fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Chala said:


> No the seal is solid, and i just tested the hydrometer Caliber 111 with the Boveda One-Step Calibration kit, it's -2% off, which is fine.


I don't know what to say makes no sense. Try wiping the inside down with distilled water. Use a new sponge!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

congrats on the new humi.

A shot glass doesn't provide a whole lot of surface area for evaporation. 13 days is still a long time though. Try Herf's trick and put a new sponge soaked with distilled water on a small plate and put it in there for a day or two. Hopefully that will do it for ya.

It took me about 3 weeks to get mine stable and ready for cigars. Don't rush it is what I've been told.

Is the 62% with or without your +2 for the hygro?


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

gasdocok said:


> congrats on the new humi.
> 
> A shot glass doesn't provide a whole lot of surface area for evaporation. 13 days is still a long time though. Try Herf's trick and put a new sponge soaked with distilled water on a small plate and put it in there for a day or two. Hopefully that will do it for ya.
> 
> ...


Thanks...the shot glass was the recommendation in the humi's instruction sheet.
Hygrometer says 60 but it eqautes to 62, i will leave it another week, then if not close to 67-70 i will replace the pillow with a Large 70% Rh (BLACK Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mike,

You're seasoning a humidor in Summer, which is "wet-season" for us on the right coast. Following ANY manufacturer's instructions is folly, which is why I have two Stickys, devoted to the subject. While they "might" sell/make competent humidors, somehow, seasoning them correctly alludes them.

Here's the deal, if you're getting a reading on a competently, calibrated hygrometer, of 62%, leave well-enough ALONE! Your sticks will all settle down and smoke GREAT at that number. In winter, when the air dries out, you will need to look into increasing your RH, but for now, you should be giddy that you've got such a good number.

Cheers,
Don


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Mike,
> 
> You're seasoning a humidor in Summer, which is "wet-season" for us on the right coast. Following ANY manufacturer's instructions is folly, which is why I have two Stickys, devoted to the subject. While they "might" sell/make competent humidors, somehow, seasoning them correctly alludes them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying Don, i have a Caliber lll and i just calibrated it with the Boveda One-Step Calibration kit two days ago it came up -2% so instead of 75% RH after the test was complete it stated 73% RH.

Now i just hit the 14 day mark this morning (Wednesday) I was at 62% yesterday and what i did was, remove the humidification pillow, and replaced it with a charged Large 70% Rh (BLACK Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube i just check a minute ago and i am at 64%. So Don are you telling me i am good to go, and my humidor is properly seasoned? Thank you again for responding.

BTW i have seen one of your stickys, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html not sure where the other one is.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The other is the New Humi? Stop!!! sticky.

Mike,

I, personally, do not like, or recommend, storing cigars at 70%RH. I find too many draw and burn issues, with no appreciable flavor benefit. I vastly prefer cigars stored at =/<65%RH.

In fact, ALL Cuban cigars smoke and taste best at <60%RH.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> The other is the New Humi? Stop!!! sticky.
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Don!


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

I always wipe down the interior with distilled water -- I know some advise against this, but I've never had warping problems. I like to keep my humis closer to 65 -- just moist enough but farther outside the "beetle zone," especially during the summer when it might be harder to regulate temps.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm @ 63% - on purpose!
everythings fine


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Jim2903 said:


> I always wipe down the interior with distilled water -- I know some advise against this, but I've never had warping problems. I like to keep my humis closer to 65 -- just moist enough but farther outside the "beetle zone," especially during the summer when it might be harder to regulate temps.


I haven't had a problem with wiping the interior with DI either.

The shot glass probably doesn't vaporize the water fast enough. You'll reach 70 RH% faster by using a sponge. If that's not an option, wide glass for holding water.

Good luck!


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

I took Dons advice, and left it at 64% i now have my cigars in there but having a problem with my Large 70% Rh (BLACK Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube it's not at 70% but more like 65% so i put more distilled water and i think i over hydrated the tube, and the instructions clearly state that over hydrating will leach salts and ruin their effectivness.Then i shook the beads a bit to see which were white and which were clear, the instructions state if you shake them they will leach and stain any surface the liquid comes in contact with. So i think i totally damaged the tube. Now what?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

New York Relative Humidity - CityRating.com


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> New York Relative Humidity - CityRating.com


So Tony i think what your suggesting then is that i am good? By the way somebody higly recommeded your KL set up, i am going to read right now. Thanks!


----------

